# June Grass Report



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Is it thick right now?


----------



## Homesick (Jun 11, 2014)

*June Grass*

The June Grass out on P'cola Beach is pretty bad. We've been staying in a vacation home just west of Portofino and have not been able to surf fish all week. Did have some "luck" today at Pickens. Hooked about a 3 foot diameter stingray. Fun to catch even though it was not what we were after. Hoping for some flounder tomorrow AM.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the report. Hope it moves it by the weekend or next week.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

How was it today?


----------



## Homesick (Jun 11, 2014)

Still some there but not nearly as bad as earlier in the week. We were actually able to fish some yesterday. You'll probably be ok.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Homesick said:


> Still some there but not nearly as bad as earlier in the week. We were actually able to fish some yesterday. You'll probably be ok.


Thank you!


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Just got back from doing about a mile on E. Navarre beach. Lots of weed and can't keep a jig clean, let alone set out baits.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Dang, thanks for the report.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

We fished Navarre pier yesterday afternoon and the water is still a little murky with lots of weeds. From the pier it wasn't too bad cause reeling upwards you missed the weeds that you get when reeling in towards the beach.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Much better today although there is still some grass.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



barefootin said:


> Much better today although there is still some grass.


Navarre or Pensacola area, thanks.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Navarre. Good luck!


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

*Grass lately ???*

I want to fish Okaloosa island but heard grass was too thick ? Anyone in any location care to give recent grass report ??? Thanks !!! I will post my findings when I go tomorrow !


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Pickens Grass*

Same goes for me, I'm thinking of hittng Pickens tomorrow, if anyone goes out this evening a report would be awesome. I need to know whether to go heavy on the fishing gear or the beer. Thanks.


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

Was at Navarre beach today, national seashore. The june grass is pretty thick making it frustrating to fish. I only casted twice.... I hate june grass!!!


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Going to rake fleas at low tide... To use in the sound.
Will give report when I get back.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

How's the grass in fort morgan


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Okaloosa island on west side of pier is completely saturated with June grass !!! Never seen it so thick ! 2 pulls on sand flea rake and it is plugged up !!! Do not bother trying to cast any line in it ! Not sure how far out the grass is... Might want to ask some of the pier guys !

Terrible !


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I went out on my kayak 2 days ago on Okaloosa island and it seemed like the june grass didn't reach further than the second sand bank. I paddled out about as 3/4th of the pier length and it seemed good enough to at least cast out the lines without problems


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh !!! Good to know ! Thanks for that info and good luck sir !

Mike


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Went to Part East on Saturday and there's a lot of grass. Casting past the first bar just gets you clumps.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Almost no grass in fort Morgan water is a little stained.


----------



## likecatchin (Jul 7, 2011)

Went to Pickens yesterday, No Grass!


----------



## colt-45 (Apr 4, 2014)

likecatchin said:


> Went to Pickens yesterday, No Grass!


Lot of grass on Okaloosa island. Could anyone say what Navarre is like?


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out east past Portifino last night about 6pm, I got one pole in the water. I was done within 10 mins. The June grass was absolutely horrible. Thick and heavy with a mix of Sargasso.


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Okaloosa island west of pier is still impossible to fish !!! I guess I'm gonna have to try the pass or pier ???


----------



## colt-45 (Apr 4, 2014)

Kaboomer said:


> Okaloosa island west of pier is still impossible to fish !!! I guess I'm gonna have to try the pass or pier ???


We swam at Henderson state beach today and it was pretty clear there. Couldn't catch any sand fleas though. We are planning to hit the pier in the am


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Went out to hang with my wife on the beach for a few hours today, east of Casino Beach. A little weed, but definitely fishable. Nothing happening. Scored one Flounder about 15".


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

Tring to fishing tonight off the beach. Can someone update the june grass. We will be yakin baits out if the june grass is gone


----------



## Kaboomer (Dec 29, 2013)

Okaloosa island west of pier is still too grassy !! Damn mess


----------

